# Lightweight Splitboarding Gloves



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Anybody have some favorite gloves for the way up? I've been using some fleece under armour ones that are OK, but tend to get soaked during transitions, so looking for something more water proof. Was thinking maybe some unlined leather work gloves might be the answer, but would love to hear what you guys like. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dV! (Mar 9, 2017)

Leky universe gloves Goretex infinitum. Not so expensive around 40 €. Stretch, breathable and waterproof

Inviato dal mio motorola one utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

dV! said:


> Leky universe gloves Goretex infinitum. Not so expensive around 40 €. Stretch, breathable and waterproof
> 
> Inviato dal mio motorola one utilizzando Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll check them out. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dV! (Mar 9, 2017)

They are not waterproof like other Goretex product, they are like softshell to be really really breathable, think that is more important on the way up. Usually on the descent I change gloves

Inviato dal mio motorola one utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

dV! said:


> They are not waterproof like other Goretex product, they are like softshell to be really really breathable, think that is more important on the way up. Usually on the descent I change gloves
> 
> Inviato dal mio motorola one utilizzando Tapatalk


Agreed on the breathability part, looking for that with a little waterproof for the transition. Kincos come on for the way down usually.


----------



## dV! (Mar 9, 2017)

Never had problem using when was snowing. Maybe is a problem under some rain or if you put the hand in the snow repeatedly

Inviato dal mio motorola one utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

Hard to have just one pair of gloves for such purpose, but a pair of mechanics gloves with the rubberized application on the palm can be awesome for certain uphill days and definitely awesome for changeovers as they give you a confident grip while keeping your fingers dry. The Downside for uphill travel is that the palms don’t breathe, so if it’s too warm, your hands will get sweaty


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

latex gloves...duh.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Gonna give these a try I think.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I really like the Versaliner from Outdoor Research. Best system I found so far (after buying n trying and not happy with about 15 other pairs of gloves for ascent). They are among my favorite gear items.

The main glove is a thin fleece which is good for cold ascents, but it comes with a separate waterproof shell, which is awesome for transitions. I totally love that shell. Thin, light, easy to pack. Keeps the fleece dry on transitions, or hands warm if it's very cold and windy when fleece alone would not be sufficient. Dexterity with that shell is still very good (I cannot do transition with my thick downhill gloves). I use that shell since abt 5 years, still waterproof. Durability is good. Worth every coin.






I don't store the shell in the zipper compartment of the glove, but have it ready in pant pocket or clipped to a carabiner on backpack.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

neni said:


> I really like the Versaliner from Outdoor Research. Best system I found so far (after buying n trying and not happy with about 15 other pairs of gloves for ascent). They are among my favorite gear items.
> 
> The main glove is a thin fleece which is good for cold ascents, but it comes with a separate waterproof shell, which is awesome for transitions. I totally love that shell. Thin, light, easy to pack. Keeps the fleece dry on transitions, or hands warm if it's very cold and windy when fleece alone would not be sufficient. Dexterity with that shell is still very good (I cannot do transition with my thick downhill gloves). I use that shell since abt 5 years, still waterproof. Durability is good. Worth every coin.
> 
> ...


Those look great! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

neni said:


> I really like the Versaliner from Outdoor Research. Best system I found so far (after buying n trying and not happy with about 15 other pairs of gloves for ascent). They are among my favorite gear items.
> 
> The main glove is a thin fleece which is good for cold ascents, but it comes with a separate waterproof shell, which is awesome for transitions. I totally love that shell. Thin, light, easy to pack. Keeps the fleece dry on transitions, or hands warm if it's very cold and windy when fleece alone would not be sufficient. Dexterity with that shell is still very good (I cannot do transition with my thick downhill gloves). I use that shell since abt 5 years, still waterproof. Durability is good. Worth every coin.
> 
> ...


No issues with the shells tearing? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

smellysell said:


> No issues with the shells tearing?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


So far, no.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I used to use sealskinz gloves when cycling. I would give the brand a look and see if there's anything there that you think would stand up to the abuse. 

They were great in the rain. I actually used them for skiing and snowboarding too.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I really like Dakine's Impreza gloves for climbing or spring riding in general. Gore tex makes more sense for gloves likely to be used in slushy conditions. Get the past seasons' models for pretty reasonable prices, too.


----------



## rain45 (May 20, 2020)

I have the marmot one made out of nylon.


----------

